# Lyft lockup period now ends August 19th



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/l...arnings-report-but-then-calms-down-2019-08-07
Lyft also disclosed in a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission that the lock-up period - in which insiders are barred from selling shares after an initial public offering - would end more than a month earlier than expected. Lyft said that due to blackout periods and their agreement with underwriting banks, the lock-up period will now end as of the start of trading on Aug. 19 instead of Sept. 24. Lyft said that about 257.6 million shares will be eligible for trading after the lock-up ends.

August 19th will be the big selloff date.

Also worth noting is that Lyft is saying 35% of their drivers don't own a car.



> He said 35% of Lyft drivers do not own a car


That would explain why they can afford to screw the Express Pay drivers with slave wage rates.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Weird how they can just change the date on a whim like that...

Either way, if Lyft crashes and burns due to a huge sell off on that day you can bet it would ripple into bad news for Uber’s stock prices too.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber drivers giving stock market predictions 

SMH ?‍♂


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/l...arnings-report-but-then-calms-down-2019-08-07
> Lyft also disclosed in a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission that the lock-up period - in which insiders are barred from selling shares after an initial public offering - would end more than a month earlier than expected. Lyft said that due to blackout periods and their agreement with underwriting banks, the lock-up period will now end as of the start of trading on Aug. 19 instead of Sept. 24. Lyft said that about 257.6 million shares will be eligible for trading after the lock-up ends.
> 
> August 19th will be the big selloff date.
> ...


That is why Lyft has better cars than Uber... they are all 2017 or better. 35% is huge. Rentals can also get preference when it comes to pings.
Icahn owned the rental companies ,also pep boys. Getting drivers very easy for them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> That is why Lyft has better cars than Uber... they are all 2017 or better. 35% is huge. Rentals can also get preference when it comes to pings.
> Icahn owned the rental companies ,also pep boys. Getting drivers very easy for them.


But they lease the new cars to morons. $250 per week and the average ping is $4.25?
We 
Tah
Ted


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/l...arnings-report-but-then-calms-down-2019-08-07
> Lyft also disclosed in a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission that the lock-up period - in which insiders are barred from selling shares after an initial public offering - would end more than a month earlier than expected. Lyft said that due to blackout periods and their agreement with underwriting banks, the lock-up period will now end as of the start of trading on Aug. 19 instead of Sept. 24. Lyft said that about 257.6 million shares will be eligible for trading after the lock-up ends.
> 
> August 19th will be the big selloff date.
> ...


Drivers are total slaves if they rent from U/L! And they eat up all the rides in town trying to pay the lease. I wish these drivers would take an Uber to a delivery job that they can get benefits and a company truck .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Weird how they can just change the date on a whim like that...
> 
> Either way, if Lyft crashes and burns due to a huge sell off on that day you can bet it would ripple into bad news for Uber's stock prices too.


I don't expect a huge sell off.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't expect a huge sell off.


how about a gentlemen's bet ? i say lyft stock price will be lower at closing than it was opening

loser has to put "i was wrong and so-and-so was right" in their sig for a month


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> how about a gentlemen's bet ? i say lyft stock price will be lower at closing than it was opening
> 
> loser has to put "i was wrong and so-and-so was right" in their sig for a month


That's no bet. I agree with you. I just don't see panic selling.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

What happens to Lyft when the vehicle scheme fails spectacularly? 35% of their drivers evaporate. Recipe for success right there.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

2 more days


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> What happens to Lyft when the vehicle scheme fails spectacularly? 35% of their drivers evaporate. Recipe for success right there.


What happens when everybody gets the email that I just got that their mileage rate has been dropped 20%-30%? Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?


Yes


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> Yes


Wow.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What happens when everybody gets the email that I just got that their mileage rate has been dropped 20%-30%? Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?


Hopefully they will quit driving lyft 
before uber drops they're rates. 
That will be the death of us all...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

mbd said:


> That is why Lyft has better cars than Uber... they are all 2017 or better.


They are not all 2017 and newer. Only in certain markets.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> They are not all 2017 and newer. Only in certain markets.


Plenty of markets are 2004.



goneubering said:


> That's no bet. I agree with you. I just don't see panic selling.


There are more potential sellers available on that date so indeed it could drop but I don't see a panic either.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What happens when everybody gets the email that I just got that their mileage rate has been dropped 20%-30%? Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?


"_Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?"_
They have NO choice
It's either Uber, Lyft are learn Spanish and mow lawns

Uber & Lyft are well aware many of their disposable nonemployee drivers are unemployable elsewhere
and have no options


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> "_Are they stupid enough to drive for that rate?"_
> They have NO choice
> It's either Uber, Lyft are learn Spanish and mow lawns
> 
> ...


I'm about to dice tomatoes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's lockup end day

Lyft closed at $52.47 friday, opening at $53.02 today and is down to $51.20 today, as expected

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/LYFT/


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like the volume of shares traded was way above average today. I know who's selling, I just can't figure out who's buying.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

There are numerous cheerleaders writing for investment bankers and others who lavish optimism and predict inflated "target stock prices." They're inviting the late suckers to go ahead, buy, and drive the stock price up so they can show how right they were. Plus, they own some stock. You might call it..."stock propaganda."

The hard part comes when the dividends get paid out. Don't hold your breath...it's going to be awhile.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Looks like the volume of shares traded was way above average today


258 million out of 351 million total overall shares were released


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

@uberdriverfornow "_August 19th will be the big selloff date_."

U guys have an unfair advantage,
you're all qualified R/S ground transportation participants, subsequently
can easily predict Stock Market future activity ?
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/ana...-selling-at-their-first-chance-since-ipo.html
54.21 USD +2.53 (4.89%)
Aug 20, 12:48 PM EDT ·



uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/l...arnings-report-but-then-calms-down-2019-08-07
> Lyft also disclosed in a filing with the Securities and Exchange Commission that the lock-up period - in which insiders are barred from selling shares after an initial public offering - would end more than a month earlier than expected. Lyft said that due to blackout periods and their agreement with underwriting banks, the lock-up period will now end as of the start of trading on Aug. 19 instead of Sept. 24. Lyft said that about 257.6 million shares will be eligible for trading after the lock-up ends.
> 
> August 19th will be the big selloff date.
> ...


54.35 USD +2.67 (5.17%)
Aug 20, 1:22 PM EDT


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> @uberdriverfornow "_August 19th will be the big selloff date_."
> 
> U guys have an unfair advantage,
> you're all qualified R/S ground transportation participants, subsequently
> ...


this is the day after the selloff occurred

also if you look at the last month, the stock price had been going down over the entire last month in anticipation of the selloff


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm about to dice tomatoes.


Fruit Cup, u couldn't dice a banana ? 
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/ana...-selling-at-their-first-chance-since-ipo.html


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

so there was no big sell off. only a few days left for the uber sell off.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

njn said:


> so there was no big sell off. only a few days left for the uber sell off.


@uberdriverfornow Predicts outlook not so good.
Wherever does He get his info ⁉


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

njn said:


> so there was no big sell off. only a few days left for the uber sell off.


well it closed lower than it opened but it looks like the big selloff occurred over the last month in anticipation of a lower stock price


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> There are numerous cheerleaders writing for investment bankers and others who lavish optimism and predict inflated "target stock prices." They're inviting the late suckers to go ahead, buy, and drive the stock price up so they can show how right they were. Plus, they own some stock. You might call it..."stock propaganda."
> 
> The hard part comes when the dividends get paid out. Don't hold your breath...it's going to be awhile.


They have to make a profit before paying any dividends, so yeah... it's going to be awhile, if ever.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> They have to make a profit before paying any dividends, so yeah... it's going to be awhile, if ever.


You and @uberdriverfornow must be drinking your bong water.
SMH ?‍♂


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> well it closed lower than it opened but it looks like the big selloff occurred over the last month in anticipation of a lower stock price


not quite, it was the first day early investors were allowed to sell, for some reason they are holding on to what they have.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's lockup end day
> 
> Lyft closed at $52.47 friday, opening at $53.02 today and is down to $51.20 today, as expected
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/LYFT/


And now its $53.65 and bid up on Wednesday's open. So much for your doomsday theory.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

njn said:


> not quite, it was the first day early investors were allowed to sell, for some reason they are holding on to what they have.


the lockup period ended at opening on the 19th not the 20th


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the lockup period ended at opening on the 19th not the 20th


 At least your predictions are consistent 
54.15 USD +0.50 (0.93%)
Closed: Aug 21, 5:43 PM EDT ·


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> At least your predictions are consistent
> 54.15 USD +0.50 (0.93%)
> Closed: Aug 21, 5:43 PM EDT ·


yep, and still down from $62.10 from my post

also down from $66.39 month over month

thanks for playing


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yep, and still down from $62.10 from my post
> 
> also down from $66.39 month over month
> 
> thanks for playing


Let's Review:

A. Lyft Stock Closed ⬆ Today
54.15 USD +0.50 (0.93%)

B. Drivers earning less
C. Drivers continue to chauffeur Lyft's clients
D. Stock holders & Wall Street happy

To sum up:
Problem ain't Lyft
Problem is the drivers ✔


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Let's Review:
> 
> A. Lyft Stock Closed ⬆ Today
> 54.15 USD +0.50 (0.93%)
> ...


Let's review.

You post at a messageboard about drivers even though you're not a driver and hate drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It seems as if my predictions have not come to pass.

No mass exodus sell off, no doomsday.

Looks like I have to wait until lyft/uber run out of money.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Let's review.
> 
> You post at a messageboard about drivers even though you're not a driver and hate drivers.


Problem continues to be the powerless disposable drivers
That REFUSE to deal with the reality of their situation.

*drivers are self loathing*.✔ U chose to be exploited
Why else would You chauffeur Lyft's clients for pennies.

Unless u admit to being feeble minded
and/Or unemployable anywhere else
on the globe ?

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/20...-uber-lyft-even-as-they-advocated-for-boycott


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It seems as if my predictions have not come to pass.
> 
> No mass exodus sell off, no doomsday.
> 
> Looks like I have to wait until lyft/uber run out of money.


I still expect a huge % decline over the next few years as more and more people realize these companies are riding high mostly on hype.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

now we wait for november 6th.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

njn said:


> now we wait for november 6th.


According to @uberdriverfornow that's when the bottom falls out.
.......former prediction of Armageddon & Mayhem were faulty because of low battery ? strength in @goneubering 's Magic 8 ball


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> According to @uberdriverfornow that's when the bottom falls out.
> .......former prediction of Armageddon & Mayhem were faulty because of low battery ? strength in @goneubering 's Magic 8 ball


Lyft down ANOTHER $2. $49.35 at 11:24 am.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft down ANOTHER $2. $49.35 at 11:24 am.


$48.94 after hours.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber also down $0.57.

Very quiet tomato eh?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber also down $0.57.
> 
> Very quiet tomato eh?


Thxs Fruit Cup @TwoFiddyMile
Stocks go up, stocks go down
Now be a good girl and Bring me a grande latte.

I'll tip u in the app


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Friday August 23 Lyft stock dropped more to close at 49.11, a 2.25 drop! After hours shows it dropped another .21. Oh the joy I get from watching Lyft value decline. Besides this, Uber also dropped today to near an all time low! The stars are aligning and I am enjoy the shtshow immensely. Any and all investors in these two exploitative companies should lose everything they have invested for supporting such immoral and unethical companies.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Friday August 23 Lyft stock dropped more to close at 49.11, a 2.25 drop! After hours shows it dropped another .21. Oh the joy I get from watching Lyft value decline. Besides this, Uber also dropped today to near an all time low! The stars are aligning and I am enjoy the shtshow immensely. Any and all investors in these two exploitative companies should lose everything they have invested for supporting such immoral and unethical companies.


"_two exploitative companies should lose everything"_

Problem ain't Uber or Lyft 
Problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber's & Lyft's clients


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> "_two exploitative companies should lose everything"_
> 
> Problem ain't Uber or Lyft
> Problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber's & Lyft's clients


Broken record.
Get your own soy latte. 
I'm sure Monica is all in your imagination.


----------

